# I pod Problem



## EinFass (3. Juni 2007)

Hilfe
Ich habe einen Ipod 30gb der auch immer funktioniert hat. als ich ihn mit einem anderen  
programm "eph pod" ausprobiert habe ging er acuh noch einwandfrei. doch als ic hihn dann vom usb kabel getrennt habe, geht er nicht mehr richtig. er  fährt immer hoch, sodass man das applezeichen leuchten sieht, aber dann macht es so eine art "KLICK" und er fährt wieder runter. dann wieder hoch "KLICK" und wieder runter. das ganze macht er dann solange, bis die batterie leer ist. wenn ich ihn dann wieder an den pc anschließe kommt please wait very low battery. er lädt sich dann wieder auf, ab er nicht voll nur ca.ne halbe minute oder so, dann fängt das ganze spiel mit booten und runterfahren wieder an, wieder solange bis die batterie leer ist. ich weis nicht was ich machen soll.. hat irgendeiner ne idee? gibt es denn sowas wie ein bootsystem oder so auf dem ipod?

bitte um hilfe wäre so sau geil hOpE2H3Lp_PleaZz.ze
EinFass (thomas)


----------



## bokay (3. Juni 2007)

Schon einen reset versucht? 


> Schließen Sie zuerst den Ipod per USB an ihren Computer an. Schieben Sie nun die Hold-Taste mehrmals hin und her und drücken Sie daraufhin gleichzeitig die Menü- und Enter-Taste (bei älteren Ipod-Generationen als der 5. Generation ist es meines Wissens Menü- und Play-Taste) für mehrere Sekunden gedrückt.


Quelle


----------



## EinFass (3. Juni 2007)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Schon einen reset versucht?
> Quelle



wie geht ein reset mit dem ipod?


----------



## FingerSkill (4. Juni 2007)

Das steht doch in dem Link drinnen, oder?

Und bitte achte auf deine Grosz- & Kleinschreibung sowie Rechtschreibung und Grammatik im deutschen sowie im englischen.


----------



## bokay (4. Juni 2007)

Nicht nur im Link! Ich habe dir extra (als nicht Ipod Besitzer) die Anleitung dazu kopiert...

²


*Schließen Sie zuerst den Ipod per USB an ihren Computer an. Schieben Sie nun die Hold-Taste mehrmals hin und her und drücken Sie daraufhin gleichzeitig die Menü- und Enter-Taste (bei älteren Ipod-Generationen als der 5. Generation ist es meines Wissens Menü- und Play-Taste) für mehrere Sekunden gedrückt.*


----------



## EinFass (4. Juni 2007)

Joa stimmt sorry habe die "Quelle" übersehen.. Danke aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht... Weis einer was dieses "KLICK" zu bedeuten hat? Könnt da vielleicht die Festplatte kaputt sein? Ist meine Rechtschreibung so besser?^^


----------



## schutzgeist (4. Juni 2007)

Schonmal probiert ihn über den iPod Updater auf Werkseinstellung zurück zu setzen?
Früher wurde dieser extra installiert. In der neusten iTunes Version ist er meines Wissen nach integriert.


----------



## EinFass (4. Juni 2007)

Nee habe ich noch nicht, aber das blöde ist ja, dass der Ipod nicht zum Ende des Bootvorgangs kommt, sonden schon früher abstellt, und so kann ich ihn nicht vom pc aus steuern, oder irgendwas mit ihm machen am Pc, da dieser ja den Ipod nicht erkennen kann...
ziemliche Scheise


----------



## schutzgeist (4. Juni 2007)

Auch, wenn du ihn per USB Kabel mit dem Pc verbunden hast?

siehe auch: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60983-de

Edit: Das könnte auch interessant für dich sein:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61584-de


----------



## EinFass (5. Juni 2007)

Joa auch wenn ich ihn mit dem Pc verbinde. Er lädt sich auf, bootet dann bis er wieder nach einem "KLICK" runterfährt. Wenn ich ihn vom usb kabel entferne macht er das noch so lange, bis seine batterie dann leer ist.... Ich kann mit ihm nix mehr machen, da ich ihn nicht vom pc aus steuern kann..


----------



## rattyrat666 (20. Juni 2007)

dasselbe problem hatte ich auch mit meinem 20GB modell
es tut mir wirklich leid dir schreiben zu müssen das wohl offenbar deine festplatte nen knacks weghat, so lautete damals jedenfalls die diagnose des fachhändlers nachdem er eingeschickt wurde. die symptome sind genau die selben das klick ist der moment wenn der lesearm der festplatte anschägt...tml ich hätte damals sogar beinahe 75 € nur für die diagnose bezahlt, konnnte ich aber abwiegeln, aber allein die reparatur hätte ca 200€ gekostet. lass dir also uhnbedingt eine kostenlose reparaturschätzung machen.
tut mir wirklich leid um dein gerät

gruss roland


----------



## Maik (20. Juni 2007)

@rattyrat666: Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich mit unserer Netiquette bekannt machen und dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Vielen Dank


----------



## rattyrat666 (21. Juni 2007)

Entsculdige bitte vielmals, aber bei den geschriebenen Fragestellungen ist es mit der Schreibweise zum Teil dermassen lausig dass ich in mein altes e-mailschreibereikauderwelsch verfallen bin.
Entschuldigung

Roland


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Der Autor des Themas wurde aber auch schon im vierten Posting auf seine mangelhafte Rechtschreibung hingewiesen:



Fingerskill hat gesagt.:


> Und bitte achte auf deine Grosz- & Kleinschreibung sowie Rechtschreibung und Grammatik im deutschen sowie im englischen.


----------

